# Reinigungstipp: Öl/Fett/Schmiere aus Kleidung



## TheJohnny (6. Mai 2013)

Hallo,

ich möchte mal einen Reinigungstipp mit Euch teilen.
Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich an meiner Radjacke und an einer normalen Hose Flecken, die wohl von einer Kettenberührung herrührten.
Weder mit Gallseife, Spüli o. ä. war den Flecken beizukommen; Bleichendes wollte ich nicht nehmen.
Da habe ich einfach mal Cyclon Bionet ausprobiert - und die Flecken gingen raus ohne sichtbare Beeinträchtigung der Textilien und er Farben. Es reicht das Bionet auf ein Wattestäbchen zu sprühen und damit die betroffene Stelle abzutupfen.

Vielleicht hilft dieser Tipp dem/der einen oder anderen.


----------



## TOM4 (9. Mai 2013)

Guter tipp! Eventuell hast du auch was für harzflecken? hab einen baum gestreift und jetzt hab ich so einen hässlichen fleck am ärmel von meiner jacke - softshell - die ganz dünne von vaude modell? 

Danke tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moxrox (9. Mai 2013)

Für Kleidung ist Gallseife generell sehr gut bei hartnäckigen Flecken, damit bekam ich sogar den übelsten Blütenstaub von Gladiolen aus Stoffen.


----------



## MucPaul (9. Mai 2013)

TOM4 schrieb:


> Guter tipp! Eventuell hast du auch was für harzflecken? hab einen baum gestreift und jetzt hab ich so einen hässlichen fleck am ärmel von meiner jacke - softshell - die ganz dünne von vaude modell?
> 
> Danke tom



Kettenfett sowie jedes andere Fett geht einfach mit Waschsoda raus (i.e. bekannt als Backpulver). Das Fett wird chemisch verseift und kann dann ausgewaschen werden. Wurde früher auch immer gemacht, bis Persil erfunden wurde.

Baumharz ist lipophil (fettlöslich) und läßt sich so auflösen. Danach mit Waschsoda verseifen und dann zum Schluß Tenside (Spüli, Waschmittel) und ausspülen.

Mit Soda (Natriumcarbonat) kann man auch hoffnungslos angebrannte Töpfe wieder auf Neuzustand bringen. Einfach über Nacht stehen lassen und fertig.


----------



## Apnea (9. Mai 2013)

Nicht nur Töpfe. Speziell kaffee- und Teekannen werden damit auch wieder wie neu.


----------



## moxrox (9. Mai 2013)

Waschsoda ist schon ziemlich gut, aber aufpassen bei empfindlichen Stoffen da nimmste lieber Gallseife.


----------



## TOM4 (10. Mai 2013)

Ah - perfekt - fachleute - und ich sich mir im www einen wolf vielen dank!!


----------



## dirty sam (10. Mai 2013)

Moin !

Baumharz ist mit Alkohol löslich. Da gehe ich also mit Isopropylalkohol drauf.

Gruß
Sam


----------



## ZoneVoid (10. Mai 2013)

Hallo in die Runde, für Fette an Hosen oder Funktionsklamotten nehm ich Butter. Geht einwandfrei, selbst Teer kapituliert da. Wenn's richtig hartnäckig wird oder ich soviel Butter brauch, das normales Waschmittel die Butter hinterher dann nicht rauswäscht, nehm ich Bike Entfetter. Der greift nämlich eine Gore Tex Membran nicht an, wie auch. Draufsprühen, 15-20 min. einwirken lassen und ab in die Waschmaschine.

Gruß ZV


----------



## dirty sam (12. Mai 2013)

ZoneVoid schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde, für Fette an Hosen oder Funktionsklamotten nehm ich Butter. Geht einwandfrei, selbst Teer kapituliert da. Wenn's richtig hartnäckig wird oder ich soviel Butter brauch, das normales Waschmittel die Butter hinterher dann nicht rauswäscht, nehm ich Bike Entfetter. Der greift nämlich eine Gore Tex Membran nicht an, wie auch. Draufsprühen, 15-20 min. einwirken lassen und ab in die Waschmaschine.
> 
> Gruß ZV



Moin !

"Und glaubst Du Deiner Mutter, wenn sie schwört auf gute Butter, oder glaubst Du Deinem Vater, der ein Leben lang gespart hat?" Zit. Ende

Egal, Margarine tut auch ihre Pflicht. 

Gruß
Sam


----------



## Veloce (12. Mai 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Kettenfett sowie jedes andere Fett geht einfach mit Waschsoda raus (i.e. bekannt als Backpulver). Das Fett wird chemisch verseift und kann dann ausgewaschen werden. Wurde früher auch immer gemacht, bis Persil erfunden wurde.
> 
> Baumharz ist lipophil (fettlöslich) und läßt sich so auflösen. Danach mit Waschsoda verseifen und dann zum Schluß Tenside (Spüli, Waschmittel) und ausspülen.
> 
> Mit Soda (Natriumcarbonat) kann man auch hoffnungslos angebrannte Töpfe wieder auf Neuzustand bringen. Einfach über Nacht stehen lassen und fertig.



Super Tip  der auch genial für saubere  Werkstattklamotten  ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MucPaul (12. Mai 2013)

dirty sam schrieb:


> Moin !
> 
> Baumharz ist mit Alkohol löslich. Da gehe ich also mit Isopropylalkohol drauf.
> 
> ...



Stimmt ja. 
Ich habe noch Bienen Propolis hier, das auch in Alkohol gelöst ist.
Und Kolophonium Harz wird auf per Alkohol zum Löten benutzt.

Soda ist aber billiger als Isoprop.


----------



## ZoneVoid (12. Mai 2013)

Da soll noch mal Jemand behaupten Männer wären im Haushalt nicht kompetent...


----------



## TOM4 (13. Mai 2013)

Lasst das ja nicht unsere frauen wissen!!


----------



## ZoneVoid (13. Mai 2013)

Bloß nicht, da hast du für immer verspielt!


----------



## MucPaul (13. Mai 2013)

Kaum gesagt, schon getan.
Gestern nacht hatte ich noch am Rennrad montiert und in der Garage eine Proberunde gedreht. Und nicht aufgepasst. 
Resultat: die fluffige Jogginghose ist völlig eingesaut an der soeben frisch eingeölten Kette. /:facepalm

Da ich kein Soda da hatte, habe ich kurzerhand den Entfetter aus der Küche genommen (Stichwort: Grill/Herdreiniger). Das ist ein Citrus-Entfetter mit Tensiden.
Das Kettenöl ging in ca. Nullkommanix ohne Widerstand aus der Hose. Und es duftet nach Orangen. 
Also ist dies nun mein neuer Geheimtipp. Das Zeugs heisst Power Fettlöser der Premium Marke "Blink" (Eigenmarke Müller Drogerie).


----------

